# New blue baby



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I love my liver boy and my black female so I wanted another that was cute and different, so I found my new blue sable baby. She just turned 8 weeks old and i picked her up yesterday. Was a long 13 hour drive but she was worth it. I cant find the charger to my normal camera so took some cruddy camera phone pics, she is blue not black although the pics its hard to tell. She is my 1st blue and my 1st Sable so I cant wait to see how the color changes. I will look for my charger (we just moved a month ago who knows).


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Totally off topic, but is that a Chevy Silverado?
She is adorable!!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Cute. What breeder did she come from?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely prfect, I love the Sable's


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes it is a Silverado Lol. I really don't know If I should post the breeder only because I see a lot of bashing about these colors and their breeders. If you want send me a msg and I will let you know. Thanks for the comments. I have been wanting a Sable for a long time and here she is lol. O she also still needs a name. She is my little shadow always at my feet.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol, the seats are IDENTICAL to mine. I notice weird things... 
Have fun with her! Sables are soo much fun, sometimes it is like having a new puppy everyday...


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

*No name!?!*

I've been doing some online research about them and I think they are good looking dogs. You should keep digital records and so we can see the progress as she matures. I've been running through possible names with my family as well as we have about 6 more weeks until I pick up my puppy.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I hear sables change color a lot. So I do plan on taking weekly pictures. Really need to find my charger so I can use better camera lol. Cant wait to watch color and ear changes lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Melly said:


> ...I really don't know If I should post the breeder only because I see a lot of bashing about these colors and their breeders..


She is very cute! I like blues and livers but have never seen them pop up in lines of reputable breeders. When I'm ready to add to my pack maybe the right dog for me will be a blue or liver in a rescue.

That said, it's not bashing to state the truth. There is good reason why breeders of "rare" colors are not supported. I hope your new pup stays healthy and has a good GSD temperament.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

No I have seen total bashing of breeders, not just stating the truth and yes there is a difference. I have had better luck with my "BYB" dogs then the 1 I did buy from a "reputable breeder" So I will stick to my preferences and others can stick to theirs. There's a lot of arguments about GSD some that have gotten so worried about conformation that dogs can't even perform ANY job much less what they were suppose to. And those are "reputable breeders". Is that much different than going for a color? If a color breeder does health and temperament testing like cgc or whatever would people still complain? I'm sure someone would. Whats wrong with a colored companion dog? And I do agree some people put so much into getting a color you lose something along the way, but thats also happened like I said with people getting so into the conformation and forgetting the work side. Sorry to ramble on I just get irritated with You can do this and its ok but not that. When its almost the same thing just different directions. And I do think if you put time and a ton of work into it you could have a colored working dog. Then would people complain?? Yes.... lol


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Sables do change like crazy! Here is an example of Rival, my dark sable...

7 weeks old (at the breeder's)










To 15 weeks old...










Crazy, right?

Rival is from working lines. I can't say much about the "blue" color (I know it isn't a color that the founder of the breed desired) but nonetheless, she sure is cute!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! Blue Sable - I can't say I've ever seen that 

You'll HAVE to post pics as she changes color!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She is a sweetie for sure!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Melly said:


> No I have seen total bashing of breeders, not just stating the truth and yes there is a difference. I have had better luck with my "BYB" dogs then the 1 I did buy from a "reputable breeder" So I will stick to my preferences and others can stick to theirs. There's a lot of arguments about GSD some that have gotten so worried about conformation that dogs can't even perform ANY job much less what they were suppose to. And those are "reputable breeders".
> If a breeder is producing dogs that don't fit the breed standard (which includes the ability to be a working dog) then I and most on this board would not consider them "reputable"
> 
> Is that much different than going for a color? If a color breeder does health and temperament testing like cgc or whatever would people still complain?
> ...


I hope people will think about what/who they are supporting when they purchase a dog and how that will affect them but also the breed.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Rival I love your baby I cant wait to see how mine turns out, I hope her color pops like your boy I wanted one with a lot of blue but will wait and see lol.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Alta-Tollhaus has a darling blue puppy on the blog, he of course was not bred for his color, but they do occur, he is precious.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think that is great of Julie to not keep him hidden, either.
Some breeders would be hush-hush if they had a blue crop up...or cull it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting that! I didn't know Julie had them pop up. 

Like Jane said many breeders keep it quiet or cull them.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know a very reputable breeder that had a liver sable come up in a litter. She is keeping him, curious how he turns out. Imagine being a reputable breeder and having one of the 'forbidden' colors show up. They (the colors) started out in the breed, Max didnt prefer them, so they were not encouraged in the breed. The standard calls them 'faults' for that reason. But if you study genetics, you will see, they can happen. I feel breeding for temperament is top priority. You can have a dog with not the best conformation, wrong color, but the best temperament, and it will always have a home.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for spreading the cuteness around, pup is adorable!

It's so weird how the sables change colors as they grow. It must like having a different dog every few months!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a very cute little girl, why don't you name her Shadow!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new blue baby. She is absolutely adorable and unique. I am with everyone else on this please keep us updated on her. We all want to see how her coat changes as she grows. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition. It should be very interesting to wach the colour change. We have our first sable here with Kenna.

krisk


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Melly said:


> Rival I love your baby I cant wait to see how mine turns out, I hope her color pops like your boy I wanted one with a lot of blue but will wait and see lol.


Thanks! This is my first sable, so I'm curious as well! LOL. I think (not sure) they can change up to a year - but, I think Rival will get darker, as his dad is pretty dark...


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

No i haven't I have been looking at some different names for shadow but haven't really decided. 
Here's a few 

Duvessa : Gaelic for dark beauty

Karayan: Armenian for the dark one

Melancholia: Latin for blues, blue devil, depression

Zila: Hebrew for Shadow or Shade Now this 1 has Several spellings I think Tsillah is the original but also see Tzila, Zila and Zillah. 

I also thought about going a little different and going with a greek goddess *Persephone* ( /pərˈsɛfəniː/) which became queen of the underworld seems pretty dark to me and an interesting name lol. But haven't decided on ANYTHING lol.

And I still can't find my camera charger so I ordered a new 1 will be here next week for better pics woooo lol. So I can get some good pics and keep track of color change. For people that know Sables do you think she will be darker or lighter as she gets older?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Saying a Sable or multi-colored dog can't be a good working dog is absolutely absurd. Our Agency has 4 of them and they are 4 of the best in the business.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well my dog has found her job and she is GREAT AT IT. She is an awesome FOOT WARMER and she only charges me kisses lol.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A dog with faulty colors can absolutely be a great working dog, but the odds are against them simply because it has been actively bred away from in the working world. With fewer genes floating around in strong bloodlines the only chance of an off color such as this is both parents carrying the recessive genes to produce a pup with the phenotype. However, many BYB type breeders focus on color instead of temperament and working ability breeding dogs for the sole purpose of producing these color variations and ignoring flaws in the GSD's character....thats where these comments are coming from. It's not to say it' impossible at all just less likely

Now I must say I am a sucker for livers and blues and find them GORGEOUS!!!! I don't care if their color wasn't appeasing 100+ years ago they are stunning in every way. It's a shame the genes were bred away from leaving few capable working GSD's because their amazing!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope your charger turns up over the weekend! Puppy pics are so precious, you don't want to miss a moment! I would call her Delta.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

If more "reputable" breeders would stop culling them or even just hiding them and refusing to breed them you would see more of them and they would start naturally occurring as the recessive trait would have more of a chance to naturally occur without having to be bred for it using only a limited stock. 

People say don't breed for color but don't reputable breeders do EXACTLY that?? They just breed for the so called acceptable colors. They may also worry about things like temperament and conformation but if they get a so called "faulty" color they will destroy the pup or hide it away. Personally, I think ALL colors and coat patterns should be acceptable. And before anyone says it- I don't really care what the "standard" is or what the AKC says.

Your pup is absolutely adorable!! And I hope she is everything you hope for!! I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's adorable!!!! I'd love to have a blue someday! I've seen one other blue sable and he was more of a silvery blue when he stopped changing so i'm curious to see how your girl turns out! good luck finding your charger! (hint hint: best buy may have a replacement charger cord....)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

and Debbi, i agree. The livers and the blues are beautiful!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

That's exactly what reputable breeders do.....they breed _for_ "acceptable everything" .
There is always the probability of recessive traits/genes "popping" up, and becoming evident. The problem arises when these traits/genes are purposely being sought for breeding prerequisites, or being bred with no regard to the breed standard.
There is a standard for every breed...it is what "makes" the breed.
Recessive colors will and do happen...there should be no shame in the occurrence.
*However;....buyers and enthusiasts, cannot have it both ways......
You complain when you consider breeders "byb" (when it suits your idealism).....and in the same breath, complain that there "is" a standard....because it omits & supports certain particulars.....
_*You can't have your cake and eat it too*._
To the OP.....good luck with your puppy...it is very, very cute!
I also, would love to see pictures as your puppy matures!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What an adorable, gorgeous puppy! I am also excited, just like everyone else, to see pictures as your pup matures!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I have a blue rescue GSD mix (see avatar). She has darkened up dramatically as she's gotten older. It is so hard to describe her color to the town when I register her though! I'm never quite sure what to say... She's not brown, or black, more like a dark gray with cream and tan (at which point the lady taking down my info rolls her eyes and thinks "Oh, she's one of THOSE dog owners").

Hope you post lots more pictures as your baby grows...


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww...congratulations! 
My last dog was a sable and he was a once in a lifetime dog. I still miss the big dork.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

She's beautiful. I hope blue doesn't become a big trend is GSDs like it has with American Bullies. Nothing wrong with it... 


And I certainly hope you keep posting pics of her gorgeous self..


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful puppy! You sure have some interesting names picked out!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

wildo said:


> Beautiful puppy! You sure have some interesting names picked out!


Agreed! 
I read those names and thought _wow_...No imagination going on in our heads when it comes to naming dogs.  

I'd call her Blue but again, no imagination here at my house.  Can't wait to hear which one you end up choosing!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about going with Tzilla which is a variant spelling to Tsillah that is hebrew for Shadow/Shade. And its pronounced tsil·lä'but to me the t sounds silent lol. Its different and not something you hear a lot so I like it lol. Will see if my husband agrees when he gets home, he usually doesn't care lol. I just wanted something like shadow without going with Shadow for a name lol


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is a pic I did finally get my charger in the mail, but it was late so I didn't get any outside pics but here she is on the sofa.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is cute! Love her eyes.

Nothing wrong with liking blues, it doesn't effect health or temperament, just they don't pop up as much. I wouldn't mind a blue they are indeed beautiful!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's beautiful.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Melly... Gorgeous Puppy. I personally like the classic colors, but I do have appreciation for the beauty of the "exotic" colors. 

Did you get her in NC? I know of a woman who does the blues and livers, and even some of the Pandas...


----------

